# The real reason for Mass Murders:  Lack of Anger Impulse Control!



## Ruthanne (Aug 4, 2016)

Please read this article.  It tells so much that makes sense and that is true about regulating one's anger response!!  I have put article in the current news and hot topic forum.  This thread can be deleted.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 4, 2016)

please delete thread, thank you.


----------

